# Late Stage Capitalism: Half of California worst fires caused by ramshackle power supply system



## Bleipriester

Isn´t that ironic? How about Americans care for their own power supply system?

California’s Power Outages Are About Wildfires—But Also Money


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Green energy......bad for the environment.


----------



## MarathonMike

Power lines and transformers fail in every state of the USA. They don't cause enormous wildfires.The difference in California is the lines are surrounded with dry trees and brush that ignite quickly and spread even quicker with drought conditions and Santa Anna winds. It is wrong to destroy PG&E over things that nature and the government cause.


----------



## Bleipriester

MarathonMike said:


> Power lines and transformers fail in every state of the USA. They don't cause enormous wildfires.The difference in California is the lines are surrounded with dry trees and brush that ignite quickly and spread even quicker with drought conditions and Santa Anna winds. It is wrong to destroy PG&E over things that nature and the government cause.


Blaming the failures of PG&E on the government won´t solve any problems.


----------



## miketx

Texas.








California


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Power lines and transformers fail in every state of the USA. They don't cause enormous wildfires.The difference in California is the lines are surrounded with dry trees and brush that ignite quickly and spread even quicker with drought conditions and Santa Anna winds. It is wrong to destroy PG&E over things that nature and the government cause.
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the failures of PG&E on the government won´t solve any problems.
Click to expand...


Wasting money on "green energy" mandates, money that should have been spent on maintenance.

Who is to blame?


----------



## miketx

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Power lines and transformers fail in every state of the USA. They don't cause enormous wildfires.The difference in California is the lines are surrounded with dry trees and brush that ignite quickly and spread even quicker with drought conditions and Santa Anna winds. It is wrong to destroy PG&E over things that nature and the government cause.
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the failures of PG&E on the government won´t solve any problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasting money on "green energy" mandates, money that should have been spent on maintenance.
> 
> Who is to blame?
Click to expand...

Progressives.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Power lines and transformers fail in every state of the USA. They don't cause enormous wildfires.The difference in California is the lines are surrounded with dry trees and brush that ignite quickly and spread even quicker with drought conditions and Santa Anna winds. It is wrong to destroy PG&E over things that nature and the government cause.
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the failures of PG&E on the government won´t solve any problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasting money on "green energy" mandates, money that should have been spent on maintenance.
> 
> Who is to blame?
Click to expand...

What is green there? Our prices doubled.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Power lines and transformers fail in every state of the USA. They don't cause enormous wildfires.The difference in California is the lines are surrounded with dry trees and brush that ignite quickly and spread even quicker with drought conditions and Santa Anna winds. It is wrong to destroy PG&E over things that nature and the government cause.
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the failures of PG&E on the government won´t solve any problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasting money on "green energy" mandates, money that should have been spent on maintenance.
> 
> Who is to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is green there? Our prices doubled.
Click to expand...



*What is green there?*

All the more expensive, less reliable, wind and solar they're forced to buy.

*Our prices doubled.*

Of course they did.


----------



## Moonglow

where is this brush that is everywhere according to Trump and his minions?









>


----------



## Dick Foster

Bleipriester said:


> Isn´t that ironic? How about Americans care for their own power supply system?
> 
> California’s Power Outages Are About Wildfires—But Also Money


All managed and regulated under a democratic regime,  shitforbrains. Wanna talk about the roads or the school  system next,  dumbass?


----------



## miketx

Moonglow said:


> where is this brush that is everywhere according to Trump and his minions?
Click to expand...

The areas that haven't caught fire yet are still out there.


----------



## Tax Man

miketx said:


> Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California


Tezass is a flat wasteland whereas California is a mountainous and hilly productive state. So it is easy to cut back in that wasteland but not in an area that you can hardly walk up.


----------



## OnePercenter

MarathonMike said:


> Power lines and transformers fail in every state of the USA. They don't cause enormous wildfires.The difference in California is the lines are surrounded with dry trees and brush that ignite quickly and spread even quicker with drought conditions and Santa Anna winds. It is wrong to destroy PG&E over things that nature and the government cause.



PG&E has paid hundreds of millions in fines for accidents being caused by deferred maintenance. The capitalist racketeers at PG&E have found it cheaper to pay fines than be responsible.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Power lines and transformers fail in every state of the USA. They don't cause enormous wildfires.The difference in California is the lines are surrounded with dry trees and brush that ignite quickly and spread even quicker with drought conditions and Santa Anna winds. It is wrong to destroy PG&E over things that nature and the government cause.
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the failures of PG&E on the government won´t solve any problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasting money on "green energy" mandates, money that should have been spent on maintenance.
> 
> Who is to blame?
Click to expand...


The solar panel mentality.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

MarathonMike said:


> Power lines and transformers fail in every state of the USA. They don't cause enormous wildfires.The difference in California is the lines are surrounded with dry trees and brush that ignite quickly and spread even quicker with drought conditions and Santa Anna winds. It is wrong to destroy PG&E over things that nature and the government cause.


Before PG&E cut the power  it literally begged to be able to clear the dead brush away.  Environmental groups put a stop to that real fast.


----------



## OnePercenter

miketx said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Power lines and transformers fail in every state of the USA. They don't cause enormous wildfires.The difference in California is the lines are surrounded with dry trees and brush that ignite quickly and spread even quicker with drought conditions and Santa Anna winds. It is wrong to destroy PG&E over things that nature and the government cause.
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the failures of PG&E on the government won´t solve any problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasting money on "green energy" mandates, money that should have been spent on maintenance.
> 
> Who is to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progressives.
Click to expand...


No, PG&E. San Bruno, Ca. San Bruno pipeline explosion - Wikipedia


----------



## HenryBHough

California cannot be safe from powerline caused wildfires until the manufacture, sale and use of electricity are outlawed.

Look for that happen before next summer's wildfire season.

Drafted in true liberal Democrat style the bill mandating that will be encompassing that you'll get prison time if you even rub two cats together.


----------



## OnePercenter

Tipsycatlover said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Power lines and transformers fail in every state of the USA. They don't cause enormous wildfires.The difference in California is the lines are surrounded with dry trees and brush that ignite quickly and spread even quicker with drought conditions and Santa Anna winds. It is wrong to destroy PG&E over things that nature and the government cause.
> 
> 
> 
> Before PG&E cut the power  it literally begged to be able to clear the dead brush away.  Environmental groups put a stop to that real fast.
Click to expand...


Lie.


----------



## OnePercenter

HenryBHough said:


> California cannot be safe from powerline caused wildfires until the manufacture, sale and use of electricity are outlawed.
> 
> Look for that happen before next summer's wildfire season.
> 
> Drafted in true liberal Democrat style the bill mandating that will be encompassing that you'll get prison time if you even rub two cats together.



PG&E needs to maintain their infrastructure.


----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California


Not a chapparel area with canyons and Santa Ana winds.


----------



## bodecea

Tax Man said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tezass is a flat wasteland whereas California is a mountainous and hilly productive state. So it is easy to cut back in that wasteland but not in an area that you can hardly walk up.
Click to expand...

And anywhere where the chapparel burns, in about 5 years, it's all grown back and ready to burn again.


----------



## Andylusion

Bleipriester said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Power lines and transformers fail in every state of the USA. They don't cause enormous wildfires.The difference in California is the lines are surrounded with dry trees and brush that ignite quickly and spread even quicker with drought conditions and Santa Anna winds. It is wrong to destroy PG&E over things that nature and the government cause.
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the failures of PG&E on the government won´t solve any problems.
Click to expand...


But it is the government though.   Bad government policies caused this.

If they unshackled PG&E, and let them charge what they needed to charge, to fund the services needed to protect the power lines... this would not happen.


----------



## HenryBHough

OnePercenter said:


> PG&E needs to maintain their infrastructure.



Something they used to do until state regulations outlawed cutting a blade of grass, let alone a tree.

What they need do do now is to shut down.

Entirely.

Then sell what's left in working condition to China.

The new Chinese managers come equipp4ed with ways to convincing bureaucrats to face reality.


----------



## OnePercenter

HenryBHough said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> PG&E needs to maintain their infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something they used to do until state regulations outlawed cutting a blade of grass, let alone a tree.
> 
> What they need do do now is to shut down.
> 
> Entirely.
> 
> Then sell what's left in working condition to China.
> 
> The new Chinese managers come equipp4ed with ways to convincing bureaucrats to face reality.
Click to expand...


Deferring infrastructure improvements to increase investor returns and grant a 94% pay raise to the ivory tower.

PG&E is one of the most mismanaged companies in the world.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> PG&E needs to maintain their infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something they used to do until state regulations outlawed cutting a blade of grass, let alone a tree.
> 
> What they need do do now is to shut down.
> 
> Entirely.
> 
> Then sell what's left in working condition to China.
> 
> The new Chinese managers come equipp4ed with ways to convincing bureaucrats to face reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deferring infrastructure improvements to increase investor returns and grant a 94% pay raise to the ivory tower.
> 
> PG&E is one of the most mismanaged companies in the world.
Click to expand...


The state tells them how much they can spend.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> PG&E needs to maintain their infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something they used to do until state regulations outlawed cutting a blade of grass, let alone a tree.
> 
> What they need do do now is to shut down.
> 
> Entirely.
> 
> Then sell what's left in working condition to China.
> 
> The new Chinese managers come equipp4ed with ways to convincing bureaucrats to face reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deferring infrastructure improvements to increase investor returns and grant a 94% pay raise to the ivory tower.
> 
> PG&E is one of the most mismanaged companies in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The state tells them how much they can spend.
Click to expand...


The State limits infrastructure spending? That is a stupid statement.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> PG&E needs to maintain their infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something they used to do until state regulations outlawed cutting a blade of grass, let alone a tree.
> 
> What they need do do now is to shut down.
> 
> Entirely.
> 
> Then sell what's left in working condition to China.
> 
> The new Chinese managers come equipp4ed with ways to convincing bureaucrats to face reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deferring infrastructure improvements to increase investor returns and grant a 94% pay raise to the ivory tower.
> 
> PG&E is one of the most mismanaged companies in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The state tells them how much they can spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State limits infrastructure spending? That is a stupid statement.
Click to expand...


If they need to raise rates to spend on infrastructure and the state says no, then yes, the state is limiting infrastructure spending.

If the state mandates they waste...err...invest money on green energy, leaving them with less to spend on infrastructure, then yes, the state is limiting infrastructure spending.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> PG&E needs to maintain their infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something they used to do until state regulations outlawed cutting a blade of grass, let alone a tree.
> 
> What they need do do now is to shut down.
> 
> Entirely.
> 
> Then sell what's left in working condition to China.
> 
> The new Chinese managers come equipp4ed with ways to convincing bureaucrats to face reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deferring infrastructure improvements to increase investor returns and grant a 94% pay raise to the ivory tower.
> 
> PG&E is one of the most mismanaged companies in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The state tells them how much they can spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State limits infrastructure spending? That is a stupid statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they need to raise rates to spend on infrastructure and the state says no, then yes, the state is limiting infrastructure spending.
> 
> If the state mandates they waste...err...invest money on green energy, leaving them with less to spend on infrastructure, then yes, the state is limiting infrastructure spending.
Click to expand...


Infrastructure improvements and maintenance are already included in base fees and charges from consumers. 

The State limits infrastructure spending? That is a stupid statement.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something they used to do until state regulations outlawed cutting a blade of grass, let alone a tree.
> 
> What they need do do now is to shut down.
> 
> Entirely.
> 
> Then sell what's left in working condition to China.
> 
> The new Chinese managers come equipp4ed with ways to convincing bureaucrats to face reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deferring infrastructure improvements to increase investor returns and grant a 94% pay raise to the ivory tower.
> 
> PG&E is one of the most mismanaged companies in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The state tells them how much they can spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State limits infrastructure spending? That is a stupid statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they need to raise rates to spend on infrastructure and the state says no, then yes, the state is limiting infrastructure spending.
> 
> If the state mandates they waste...err...invest money on green energy, leaving them with less to spend on infrastructure, then yes, the state is limiting infrastructure spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Infrastructure improvements and maintenance are already included in base fees and charges from consumers.
> 
> The State limits infrastructure spending? That is a stupid statement.
Click to expand...


*The State limits infrastructure spending?*

California, SF seek oversight for PG&E transmission spending


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deferring infrastructure improvements to increase investor returns and grant a 94% pay raise to the ivory tower.
> 
> PG&E is one of the most mismanaged companies in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The state tells them how much they can spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State limits infrastructure spending? That is a stupid statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they need to raise rates to spend on infrastructure and the state says no, then yes, the state is limiting infrastructure spending.
> 
> If the state mandates they waste...err...invest money on green energy, leaving them with less to spend on infrastructure, then yes, the state is limiting infrastructure spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Infrastructure improvements and maintenance are already included in base fees and charges from consumers.
> 
> The State limits infrastructure spending? That is a stupid statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The State limits infrastructure spending?*
> 
> California, SF seek oversight for PG&E transmission spending
Click to expand...


No. 

"The matter began when PG&E filed a 2016 request with FERC requesting permission to increase transmission rates for about $2.5 billion in capital expenditures and a 10.9% return on equity, or profit above costs."

PG&E overspends by millions, yet key repairs are left undone, ratepayers charge


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state tells them how much they can spend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The State limits infrastructure spending? That is a stupid statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they need to raise rates to spend on infrastructure and the state says no, then yes, the state is limiting infrastructure spending.
> 
> If the state mandates they waste...err...invest money on green energy, leaving them with less to spend on infrastructure, then yes, the state is limiting infrastructure spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Infrastructure improvements and maintenance are already included in base fees and charges from consumers.
> 
> The State limits infrastructure spending? That is a stupid statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The State limits infrastructure spending?*
> 
> California, SF seek oversight for PG&E transmission spending
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> "The matter began when PG&E filed a 2016 request with FERC requesting permission to increase transmission rates for about $2.5 billion in capital expenditures and a 10.9% return on equity, or profit above costs."
> 
> PG&E overspends by millions, yet key repairs are left undone, ratepayers charge
Click to expand...


_PG&E said its reorganization plan honors its roughly $42 billion in power purchase agreements (PPAs), much of that tied up in legacy solar, wind and other renewable energy projects. A bankruptcy court ruling in June could have allowed PG&E to renegotiate or cancel those PPAs, a threat that led to credit downgrades for some of the project companies behind the PPAs, including units of Consolidated Edison, Berkshire Hathaway and NextEra Energy.
_
PG&E Pledges to Honor Renewable Contracts in Bankruptcy Plan

DERP!


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The State limits infrastructure spending? That is a stupid statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they need to raise rates to spend on infrastructure and the state says no, then yes, the state is limiting infrastructure spending.
> 
> If the state mandates they waste...err...invest money on green energy, leaving them with less to spend on infrastructure, then yes, the state is limiting infrastructure spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Infrastructure improvements and maintenance are already included in base fees and charges from consumers.
> 
> The State limits infrastructure spending? That is a stupid statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The State limits infrastructure spending?*
> 
> California, SF seek oversight for PG&E transmission spending
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> "The matter began when PG&E filed a 2016 request with FERC requesting permission to increase transmission rates for about $2.5 billion in capital expenditures and a 10.9% return on equity, or profit above costs."
> 
> PG&E overspends by millions, yet key repairs are left undone, ratepayers charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _PG&E said its reorganization plan honors its roughly $42 billion in power purchase agreements (PPAs), much of that tied up in legacy solar, wind and other renewable energy projects. A bankruptcy court ruling in June could have allowed PG&E to renegotiate or cancel those PPAs, a threat that led to credit downgrades for some of the project companies behind the PPAs, including units of Consolidated Edison, Berkshire Hathaway and NextEra Energy.
> _
> PG&E Pledges to Honor Renewable Contracts in Bankruptcy Plan
> 
> DERP!
Click to expand...


PG&E has to honor their contracts because they signed the contracts. DERP!

PG&E *overspends by millions*, yet *key repairs are left undone*, ratepayers charge. DERP!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they need to raise rates to spend on infrastructure and the state says no, then yes, the state is limiting infrastructure spending.
> 
> If the state mandates they waste...err...invest money on green energy, leaving them with less to spend on infrastructure, then yes, the state is limiting infrastructure spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infrastructure improvements and maintenance are already included in base fees and charges from consumers.
> 
> The State limits infrastructure spending? That is a stupid statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The State limits infrastructure spending?*
> 
> California, SF seek oversight for PG&E transmission spending
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> "The matter began when PG&E filed a 2016 request with FERC requesting permission to increase transmission rates for about $2.5 billion in capital expenditures and a 10.9% return on equity, or profit above costs."
> 
> PG&E overspends by millions, yet key repairs are left undone, ratepayers charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _PG&E said its reorganization plan honors its roughly $42 billion in power purchase agreements (PPAs), much of that tied up in legacy solar, wind and other renewable energy projects. A bankruptcy court ruling in June could have allowed PG&E to renegotiate or cancel those PPAs, a threat that led to credit downgrades for some of the project companies behind the PPAs, including units of Consolidated Edison, Berkshire Hathaway and NextEra Energy.
> _
> PG&E Pledges to Honor Renewable Contracts in Bankruptcy Plan
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PG&E has to honor their contracts because they signed the contracts. DERP!
> 
> PG&E *overspends by millions*, yet *key repairs are left undone*, ratepayers charge. DERP!
Click to expand...



_The Wall Street Journal reported Monday that PG&E has $34.5 billion worth of renewable-energy contracts for electricity deliveries between now and 2043, according to a filing with FERC. Rejecting contracts with above-market prices could save the company $1.4 billion annually, according to Moody’s Investors Service._

_ But shredding these long-term promises to buy clean energy under state mandate could also cause serious problems for California’s ongoing efforts to grow its share of clean power and reduce carbon emissions, according to analysts.

PG&E’s Bankruptcy Judge Leaves Door Open to Shedding Renewables Contracts_

DERP!


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Infrastructure improvements and maintenance are already included in base fees and charges from consumers.
> 
> The State limits infrastructure spending? That is a stupid statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The State limits infrastructure spending?*
> 
> California, SF seek oversight for PG&E transmission spending
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> "The matter began when PG&E filed a 2016 request with FERC requesting permission to increase transmission rates for about $2.5 billion in capital expenditures and a 10.9% return on equity, or profit above costs."
> 
> PG&E overspends by millions, yet key repairs are left undone, ratepayers charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _PG&E said its reorganization plan honors its roughly $42 billion in power purchase agreements (PPAs), much of that tied up in legacy solar, wind and other renewable energy projects. A bankruptcy court ruling in June could have allowed PG&E to renegotiate or cancel those PPAs, a threat that led to credit downgrades for some of the project companies behind the PPAs, including units of Consolidated Edison, Berkshire Hathaway and NextEra Energy.
> _
> PG&E Pledges to Honor Renewable Contracts in Bankruptcy Plan
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PG&E has to honor their contracts because they signed the contracts. DERP!
> 
> PG&E *overspends by millions*, yet *key repairs are left undone*, ratepayers charge. DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _The Wall Street Journal reported Monday that PG&E has $34.5 billion worth of renewable-energy contracts for electricity deliveries between now and 2043, according to a filing with FERC. Rejecting contracts with above-market prices could save the company $1.4 billion annually, according to Moody’s Investors Service._
> 
> _ But shredding these long-term promises to buy clean energy under state mandate could also cause serious problems for California’s ongoing efforts to grow its share of clean power and reduce carbon emissions, according to analysts.
> 
> PG&E’s Bankruptcy Judge Leaves Door Open to Shedding Renewables Contracts_
> 
> DERP!
Click to expand...


PG&E's overspending can do the same. DERP!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The State limits infrastructure spending?*
> 
> California, SF seek oversight for PG&E transmission spending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> "The matter began when PG&E filed a 2016 request with FERC requesting permission to increase transmission rates for about $2.5 billion in capital expenditures and a 10.9% return on equity, or profit above costs."
> 
> PG&E overspends by millions, yet key repairs are left undone, ratepayers charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _PG&E said its reorganization plan honors its roughly $42 billion in power purchase agreements (PPAs), much of that tied up in legacy solar, wind and other renewable energy projects. A bankruptcy court ruling in June could have allowed PG&E to renegotiate or cancel those PPAs, a threat that led to credit downgrades for some of the project companies behind the PPAs, including units of Consolidated Edison, Berkshire Hathaway and NextEra Energy.
> _
> PG&E Pledges to Honor Renewable Contracts in Bankruptcy Plan
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PG&E has to honor their contracts because they signed the contracts. DERP!
> 
> PG&E *overspends by millions*, yet *key repairs are left undone*, ratepayers charge. DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _The Wall Street Journal reported Monday that PG&E has $34.5 billion worth of renewable-energy contracts for electricity deliveries between now and 2043, according to a filing with FERC. Rejecting contracts with above-market prices could save the company $1.4 billion annually, according to Moody’s Investors Service._
> 
> _ But shredding these long-term promises to buy clean energy under state mandate could also cause serious problems for California’s ongoing efforts to grow its share of clean power and reduce carbon emissions, according to analysts.
> 
> PG&E’s Bankruptcy Judge Leaves Door Open to Shedding Renewables Contracts_
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PG&E's overspending can do the same. DERP!
Click to expand...


Yup, the government forced them to overspend on "green energy".


----------



## CrusaderFrank

CA will takeover PG&E just as Socialist try to do every other time they come to power. Convincing themselves that greed and capitalism are the problem, within 5 years CA at night will most closely resemble North Korea


----------



## Tax Man

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state tells them how much they can spend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The State limits infrastructure spending? That is a stupid statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they need to raise rates to spend on infrastructure and the state says no, then yes, the state is limiting infrastructure spending.
> 
> If the state mandates they waste...err...invest money on green energy, leaving them with less to spend on infrastructure, then yes, the state is limiting infrastructure spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Infrastructure improvements and maintenance are already included in base fees and charges from consumers.
> 
> The State limits infrastructure spending? That is a stupid statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The State limits infrastructure spending?*
> 
> California, SF seek oversight for PG&E transmission spending
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> "The matter began when PG&E filed a 2016 request with FERC requesting permission to increase transmission rates for about $2.5 billion in capital expenditures and a 10.9% return on equity, or profit above costs."
> 
> PG&E overspends by millions, yet key repairs are left undone, ratepayers charge
Click to expand...

PG&E has long been a generous payer to stock holders. That is why the company has such expensive stocks. My parents got rich off PG&E stocks. 
The purchase of green energy is accomplished by buying home owner solar excess power. It is called net metering. I pay $11.10 a month for electricity and they get all my excess power. How is this an over spending?


----------



## OnePercenter

CrusaderFrank said:


> CA will takeover PG&E just as Socialist try to do every other time they come to power. Convincing themselves that greed and capitalism are the problem, within 5 years CA at night will most closely resemble North Korea



No. If the money is right, Berkshire/Hathaway will buy PG&E.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> CA will takeover PG&E just as Socialist try to do every other time they come to power. Convincing themselves that greed and capitalism are the problem, within 5 years CA at night will most closely resemble North Korea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If the money is right, Berkshire/Hathaway will buy PG&E.
Click to expand...


Buffett is too smart to put assets where California politicians can seize them on a whim.

He'll politely say, Fuck No!


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> CA will takeover PG&E just as Socialist try to do every other time they come to power. Convincing themselves that greed and capitalism are the problem, within 5 years CA at night will most closely resemble North Korea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If the money is right, Berkshire/Hathaway will buy PG&E.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffett is too smart to put assets where California politicians can seize them on a whim.
> 
> He'll politely say, Fuck No!
Click to expand...


Berkshire Hathaway Energy owns CalEnergy as well as Nevada Power which abuts PG&E which makes the buy flow through. If the money is right it's a done deal.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> CA will takeover PG&E just as Socialist try to do every other time they come to power. Convincing themselves that greed and capitalism are the problem, within 5 years CA at night will most closely resemble North Korea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If the money is right, Berkshire/Hathaway will buy PG&E.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffett is too smart to put assets where California politicians can seize them on a whim.
> 
> He'll politely say, Fuck No!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Berkshire Hathaway Energy owns CalEnergy as well as Nevada Power which abuts PG&E which makes the buy flow through. If the money is right it's a done deal.
Click to expand...


Won't happen.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

OnePercenter said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> CA will takeover PG&E just as Socialist try to do every other time they come to power. Convincing themselves that greed and capitalism are the problem, within 5 years CA at night will most closely resemble North Korea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If the money is right, Berkshire/Hathaway will buy PG&E.
Click to expand...


Not if the democrats want it


----------

